# emerge + eigene sourcen ?

## lordamok

kann ihc mir emerge uach eine source installieren die ich nicht mit emerge gezogen hab sondern z.b. ne tag.gz die ich von nem ftp hab ?

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

ja, solange du das ebuild-script dafür hast.

----------

## lordamok

d.h. ich muss mir ein ebuild script schreiben

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

jau, das heist es wohl  :Smile: 

kannst aber auch ganz normal mit

/.configure

make

make install

machen

----------

## lordamok

wenns so einfach gehn würde würd ich mir garned erst versucehn die arbeit per emerge zu machen  :Sad: 

immer wenn ich "./" ausfüren will sagt er mir:

bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

und keiner weis ne antwort auf dieses prob  :Sad: 

----------

## razorbuzz

permission denied: =

 zugriff verweigert,

hast du evtl. keine zugriffsrechte auf das file ?

----------

## lordamok

doch doch 

das prob iss ned nur als normaler user sondern auch als root  :Sad: 

----------

## maystorm

Was sagen:

```
ls -l /bin/sh
```

und:

```
ls -lL /bin/sh
```

----------

## lordamok

ls -l /bin/sh

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            4 07-18 22:05 /bin/sh -> bash

ls -lL /bin/sh

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       588340 07-18 22:05 /bin/sh

----------

## tux-fan

mach das mal so:

sh ./configure

----------

## lordamok

hab ich shcon gemacht .. dann gehts auch aber dann bringt er mir den error bei make install wieder und da ist er nicht umgehbar  :Sad: 

----------

